# Broke my Collar Bone in two places doing hanplants



## Skoojoo (Mar 1, 2010)

So I was riding at Snow Summit in March, I was doing nice handplants on a quarter pipe they had. All day I had been hitting this thing higher up on the run. So I decide to hit it slightly lower. Thanks to their shitty grooming, right before I was about to put my hand down, I was launched out, away from the wall head first due to a ridge that had formed that cant be seen from a distance. I heard two pops when my left shoulder hit first. I felt no pain at first. I stood up and felt my shoulder slide unnaturally forward. I hauled ass to the ski patrol who didnt know shit about anything, I commend them for their ignorance. I went to the Big Bear ER and learned that I had broken in two places and dislocated my collar bone. They gave me a ton of vicodin and I went home. 

The next day I went to the Orthopedics center at Arrowhead Regional in Colton because I didnt have insurance. Apparently the break I had was a very rare case because the doctor and all of the PAs stared at the break like it was an alien. Anyway, I managed to get the first surgery the following monday so I only had to wait 2 days. They placed a plate as long as the bone and at least 5 screws (that is how any I have found so far) and after the morphine wore off, I was in complete hell. As well, last week part of the incision got infected. Awesome . So anyway, it turns out that if you are moderately intelligent, white and not trash, you get better treatment in government clinics where 85% of the visitors are either mexican (sorry but its true) or white trash. Anyone else here ever broken their collar bone in two places?


----------

